# iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt



## vonaiken (25. Juni 2010)

*iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Hallo liebe Apple Fans,
  Ich habe jetzt das iPhone 4G fast 8 Stunden lang getestet und bin leider nur zu 75% mit dem Gerät zufrieden. Das plus ist nach wie vor, die Bedienung ist wie immer ganz Logisch und einfach. Die Verarbeitung ist noch besser als das 3GS und das will schon etwas heißen. Andere Hersteller von Handys bieten gegen das iPhone leider nur miese Qualität an.
  Der Bildschirm ist ein Traum, ich kann ihn nicht anders beschreiben, meine Freundin hat das HTC Desire und das hat schon ein Top Display aber das iPhone ist noch besser.
  ( Info; Wir haben 18 iPhones ( Privat, keine Händler) in England abgeholt Stückpreis 607€ es gibt nur Schwarze) 
  Negativ: Von den ganzen Geräten, hatten 5 Geräte Pixelfehler es handelt sich um einen gelben Fleck unten rechts. Wenn sie wie ich das Handy als Modem für ihr Notebook brauchen bekommen sie mit der neuen iOS4 Software richtig Probleme es klappt einfach nicht eine richtige Verbindung herzustellen.
  Achtung !!
  Das ganz große Problem mit dem iPhone 4G ist wenn man es in der Hand hält wird der Empfang immer schlechter ( wir konnten es nicht Glauben, aber das haben alle Geräte). Hat man schon keinen guten Empfang 2 Balken und legt die Hand über das Gerät gibt es keinen Empfang mehr.
  Deshalb kann ich dem iPhone 4G keine volle Punktezahl geben, aber das ist wohl verständlich.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Na das is ja mal ein Fail... Sowas sollte nicht passieren....


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Ich will Bilder sehen. Sagen können sowas alle. 

Klar diese Probleme gibt es und Apple hat auch  schon Lösungsvorschläge: "Einfach das Handy nicht so halten, wie sie es halten, wenn das Problem auftritt." Ja nee is klar. 

Das mit dem gelben Fleck ist auch geklärt. Obwohl mir das mit dem nicht verdunsteten Verbinder nicht wirklich einleuchten will. Sowas ist schlechtes Produktionsmanagement und sowas ist bei Apple eigentlich nicht vorgesehen. 

Und das Tethering nicht richtig funktioniert hatten wir schon bei der ersten Generation. 

Also Bilder her. Außerdem wie kommt man als Privatmann auf die etwas sehr originelle Idee einfach so 18 iPhone4G zu kaufen. Geld wie Heu?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Klingt eher nach Sammelbestellung...^^


----------



## mathal84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

4, nicht 4G


naja, wer mit der Produktion nicht nachkommt schickt dann halt mal mit halb trockenem Kleber raus, ist doch klar


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Hi,

irgendwie glaube ich nicht so wirklich, dass dies kein Fake ist...
Man schreibt den ersten Beitrag hier um sich zu beschweren und hat 18 iPhones zu einem Gesamtpreis von ~11000€ gekauft? Naaaja.....

Das es nur schwarze iPhones gibt ist damit geklärt, dass das weiße etwas später erscheinen soll.
Ich persönlich würde mir aber nie ein weißes iPhones o.ä. kaufen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Pixelfehler können immer mal passieren, und da hat Apple keine Schuld, die Displays werden von anderen Herstellern hergestellt, aber auch denen kann man nichts unterstellen, weil die Retina-Display noch nicht sooo oft verwendet wurde, aber man kann das Gerät ja einfach umtauschen, wenn man einen solchen Mangel entdeckt...

Das mit dem Tethering ist auch schon beim 3GS so gewesen - JB FTW

Das sich der Empfang etwas verschlechtert ist, wenn man sich mal etwas mit dem Gerät außereinander gesetzt hat, auch verständlich. Denn wie man ja wissen sollte, wenn man sich das iPhone kauft, sitzen alle Antennen verteilt an dem Elementen des Metallrahmens.
Viel Empfang kann da aber normalerweise nicht eingebußt werden, weil etwas Metall immer durchscheinen sollte. Wenn ich beim iTouch die WiFi Antenne abdecke, werden die Ladezeiten aber auch etwas länger...


----------



## vonaiken (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Hallo Freunde des iPhone 4G,
  Es handelt sich bei diesem Beitrag um keine Beschwerde nur um eine Info.
  Wenn ihr euch ein 4G zulegen möchtet solltet ihr auf den Pixelfehler achten, und mit den anderen nicht so schönen Dingen die das 4G bereit hält wird wohl jeder iPhone Fan leben.
  Ich werde meins nicht verkaufen, es seiden dass das weiße Lieferbar ist.
  Es hat vor ein paar Tagen ganz harmlos angefangen mit einer kleinen Mail.
  Ein Kollege, wollte sich bei seinem besten Freund ( arbeitet bei T-Mobile) das 4G mit Vertag besorgen. Dieser Freund hat das ganze ausgelöst, er schrieb laß dich nicht abzocken kauf dein 4G hier. Und dort stand die Internetadresse vom Apple Store in England.
  Der Kollege hat diese an uns alle versendet, und dadurch ist eine richtige Hysterie entstanden.
  Unsere Firma hat Niederlassungen in vielen Ländern, darunter auch England und Frankreich.
  Es wurden sogar Videokonvergenzen dazu missbraucht um Handybestellungen durch zu geben, Ich hoffe sehr das unser Chef von diesem Artikel nicht mitbekommt.
  Es gibt bei uns auf dem Server eine Hitliste welches Land zur Zeit vorne liegt, und es ist Frankreich mit einem Vorsprung von 173 stück.
  Ich habe die 18 Geräte nur mit gebracht weil ich Geschäftlich nach England musste, wenn ich sie nicht mitgebracht hätte dann vier Tage später ein anderer Kollege.
  Ich kann das 4G nur jedem ans Herzen legen der ein Handy sucht das eine Top Qualität hat mit ein paar Schönheitsfehler
  Die fünf Handys die den Pixelfehler aufweisen werden im Apple Store nächste Woche Umgetauscht.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4G nicht so gut wie Angekündigt*

Ohne Bildmaterial scheint sich mir der Sinn dieses Threads nicht recht zu erschließen. Bevor der Thread also in unsinnige Diskussion über den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Meldung abdriftet, bitten wir den TE seine Schilderungen mit Bildern zu belegen.

*Daher schließen wir den Thread bis der Ersteller eigenes Bildmaterial* nachreicht.


----------

